#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Δεν υπάρχει συμβόλαιο, ύπαρξη Ο.Α

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι, μια ενημέρωση θα ήθελα.

Σε ένα οικόπεδο κάποιος έχτισε ο ίδιος την κατοικία του.
Αναφέρει πώς δεν έχει κάνει κάποιο συμβόλαιο, οτι το είχε απο παλιά το οικόπεδο η οικογένεια του. Λέει πώς έβγαλε Ο.Α όταν το έχτιζε την οποία ούτε αυτή βρίσκει.

Ερωτήσεις.
α) Για οποιαδήποτε πράξη , έστω για τον 4178 ,χρειαζόμαστε Συμβόλαιο για την αγορά του οικοπέδου ή αρκεί μόνο η Ο.Α σε αυτή την περίπτωση?
β) Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει κάπου συμβόλαιο για το οικόπεδο, γονικης παροχής, ή απο διαθήκη ή οτιδήποτε?
γ) την Ο.Α αν γνωρίζουμε μόνο τον ιδιοκτήτη και την οδό , μπορούμε να την βρούμε? Πολεοδομία Ευόσμου.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Την οικοδομική άδεια θα την αναζητήσεις στην πολεοδομία βάσει διεύθυνσης ακινήτου, ονόματος εργολάβου/ιδιοκτήτη και χρονολογίας έκδοσης, έστω στο περίπου.
Η αναζήτηση μπορεί να γίνει και από το γραφείο σου! Δες ΕΔΩ.

Το συμβόλαιο θεωρώ ότι είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ, ασχέτως αν το απαιτεί ή όχι ο Ν.4178/13, ο ΚΕΝΑΚ (για έκδοση ΠΕΑ) ή ΥΔΟΜ για έκδοση άδειας.
Αν δεν το έχει αυτός θα το έχει ο συμβολαιογράφος.
Αν υπάρχει κτηματολόγιο, μπορείς να αναζητήσεις εκεί τον αριθμό του και τον συμβολαιογράφο.
Μην προχωρήσεις παρακάτω να δεν σου δώσει το συμβόλαιο.
Αν δεν έχει συμβόλαιο είναι σαν να μην έχει ακίνητο.
Αν θέλει να το μεταβιβάσει τι θα κάνει; Δεν θα κόψει το κεφάλι του να το βρει;

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Eυχαριστώ συνάδελφε! Αυτη την ιστοσελίδα την έψαχνα αρκετές μέρες.

----------


## Xάρης

Μεγάλη υπόθεση η ηλεκτρονική αναζήτηση εκδοθέντων αδειών.
Τεράστια εξοικονόμηση χρόνου, χρήματος και... μείωση εκπομπών ρύπων!

----------

